# JUnit auch ohne Eclipse benutzbar?



## paco89 (2. Jan 2013)

hallo,

ich wollte mit JUnit eine Testklasse schreiben und habe im inet mal bisschen rumgestöbert. Allerdings habe ich immer beiträge gelesen, wonach viele Leute JUnit mit eclipse benutzen.
ich hab mich aber an das normale notepad++ gewöhnt und hab kein bock auf eclipse, da es für mich zu kompliziert ist(ändert man eine funktion bei eclipse, dann ist es sauschwer das ganze wieder rückgängig zu machen usw. -> also keine guten erfahrungen damit gemacht)


und deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es möglich ist die Testklassen mit einem editor zu schreiben...? oder mit einem anderen viel einfacheren programm?


----------



## Timothy Truckle (2. Jan 2013)

paco89 hat gesagt.:


> ich hab mich aber an das normale notepad++ gewöhnt und hab kein bock auf eclipse, da es für mich zu kompliziert ist(ändert man eine funktion bei eclipse, dann ist es sauschwer das ganze wieder rückgängig zu machen usw.


Benutzt Du das selbe Eclipse wie ich?
Versuch mal einen Rechtsclick in ein Editorfenster und dann "Compare with..."-> "local History" oder alternativ "Replace with" -> "local History".

An sonsten ist Dein Scenario genau der Anwendungsfall für SCMs wir zB. git...



paco89 hat gesagt.:


> und deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es möglich ist die Testklassen mit einem editor zu schreiben...? oder mit einem anderen viel einfacheren programm?


Klar.
Das was JUnit4 TestKlassen von anderen Unterscheidet sind nnur die Annotations. Also einfach die Jars vom JUnit-Projekt downloaden in den Classpath aufnehmen, wie jede andere Lib auch...

bye
TT


----------



## Tomate_Salat (2. Jan 2013)

paco89 hat gesagt.:


> ich wollte mit JUnit eine Testklasse schreiben und habe im inet mal bisschen rumgestöbert. Allerdings habe ich immer beiträge gelesen, wonach viele Leute JUnit mit eclipse benutzen



Sollte kein Problem sein. Wie du die Tests zum laufen bekommst, erkärt Vogella hier in Punkt 4.6:
JUnit - Tutorial



paco89 hat gesagt.:


> ich hab mich aber an das normale notepad++ gewöhnt und hab kein bock auf eclipse, da es für mich zu kompliziert ist(ändert man eine funktion bei eclipse, dann ist es sauschwer das ganze wieder rückgängig zu machen usw. -> also keine guten erfahrungen damit gemacht)



Ich würde früher oder später auf jeden Fall zu einer IDE wechseln (Favoriten: Eclipse, Netbeans, Intellij IDEA). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Änderung in Eclipse schwerer sein soll als in Notepad++. Einfache Änderungen wie Umbenennungen funktionieren viel einfacher mit einer IDE dank Refactoring tools, für historische Dinge nutzt man (wie Timothy Truckle richtig schreibt) SCMs. Alternative zu GIT wäre SVN (was für Anfänger vllt etwas einfacher ist).


----------

